# Black Gonatista grisea and creobroter



## Rick (Mar 14, 2010)

Only one with this coloring.







Next to a "normal"






Female creobroter. Really an underated mantis


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh the gies is beautiful, wish it was mine! ahhaha, and the creo, I agree with you, they are just as lovely as any flower mantis



:tt2:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice bark, had a male dark like that once.


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish one of my bark mantids were that color. :wub: Great creobroter pic's!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice pics, Rick.  I enjoyed seeing the black _G. grisea_... never knew they could get that dark.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 6, 2010)

So Rick, how do you get your creobroters to extend their wings? I've never even gotten a defensive pose out of any of mine, let alone a wing threat display. Any tips?


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2010)

Laura G said:


> So Rick, how do you get your creobroters to extend their wings? I've never even gotten a defensive pose out of any of mine, let alone a wing threat display. Any tips?


That particular female would do it at the slightest provocation. You can try just annoying the mantis with your fingers. Poke at the head or abdomen. Some will do it readily and others never will.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great pics, pretty.

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> That particular female would do it as the slightest provocation. You can try just annoying the mantis with your fingers. Poke at the head or abdomen. Some will do it readily and others never will.


Ok. I don't know if my female will. She's a runner! I'll give it a try though. Don't think she'll be happy with me....


----------

